# Not perfect, but FAR better than the 3M rubber block!



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the information, I'll have to give this a shot. I too have the 3M and dread having to put new paper on it. It's a horrible design that I think nobody at 3M actually ever tried to use before mass-producing it.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

I have one of the 3M blocks and after using it once or twice it developed a large circular bump on the bottom, making it useless for sanding a flat surface!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmmmmph! I have a $1 chinese block I bought at a flea market. It looks like it was made from old tires that had been buffed down flat. 
It doesn't get into tight spots, but it is great for making flats when flats are needed.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Dallas…

This thing smells like it was made from melted down old tires… Might be the same block for all I know!


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have an old 3M block and I like it. Maybe they changed the design since I got mine? I like that it's much more rigid the other blocks.
I think I may actually have a Norton block as well, or it could be an off-brand Chinese block.


----------

